# Hey from Trolley in the UK



## Trolley01 (Jan 21, 2005)

Hey everyone

I am a volunteer theatre techie working in sound, lighting, and set building. 

All the way over here in the UK.

Nice to finally find a site dedicated to theatre techies and their work. It's been a long time looking!! :-D

I don't actually study theatre technician, I am currently at sixth form studying Computing, Physics, Law, Business & Maths. Looking at doing electronics next year at uni. 

Main reason that I found this is a query I have, but hopefully I can help someone else out aswell.

Talk to y'all later.


----------



## Peter (Jan 21, 2005)

Welcome! 

It's sad to hear that it took you a while to find this site! :-( 

Wow, it looks like you are studying quite a list of things! 

I hope we can help you with your problem, and I also hope that you can help with input on other topics arround the site too! 

Welcome to controlbooth.com!

-the official welcome wagon (Part 1)


----------



## ccfan213 (Jan 21, 2005)

welcome!


----------



## Trolley01 (Jan 24, 2005)

Thanks all.

I am studying quite a list of things. (Not sure if it's a good thing or not!) 

I know about finding the site, it's great!! Gievn me a few ideas for my next producteion after reading a few of the notes.


----------



## TechnicalDirector3-W (Jan 25, 2005)

Welcome it is great that this site is expanding at great rates and not just in the USA but other countries...thanks for being a part of that.


----------

